
Life of a BigQuery Streaming insert - vgt
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/06/life-of-a-bigquery-streaming-insert
======
javascriptPhD
I do a big data steamy insert every Saturday evening.

~~~
sctb
Let's please not do this here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

